# Replacement front "strip"?



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a Barista Express which has acquired a number of dings through use to the front drip tray stainless strip. Sanguine know if I can get a replacement anywhere? Looks like it will just clip off and on ...

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

skylark said:


> I have a Barista Express which has acquired a number of dings through use to the front drip tray stainless strip. Sanguine know if I can get a replacement anywhere? Looks like it will just clip off and on ...
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 Just get a new tray? Only a few quid. Sold out atm but worth a call, see when they're getting them back in.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0011153.html


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

The tray's just fine though, just need an "undinged" front piece ....

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Its "Character"...


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

And, mines a bes870uk. That link says bes875uk and higher. Wonder what"s the difference. It looks like a drip tray, it says it's a drip tray so it's a drip tray, yes? Anyone know ...

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

skylark said:


> The tray's just fine though, just need an "undinged" front piece ....
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 It's £8 and available from Sage. Just front piece...might save you £2/3 if you can get it. Which I'd doubt. Doesn't seem worth the effort when you have such a cheap solution available. Says BES870UK in brackets. Call them and ask.

From another user: "The difference between the old BES870UK and new BES875UK model is the temperature control jug, which has an integrated thermometer indicator strip."


----------

